# I'm afraid Archer might be a jerk



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

This morning on our walk I let Archer greet another dog on leash. It was an older springer spaniel and he seemed really sweet. I'm not entirely sure was happened, it was 6:30 and I was still a little foggy, but I think Archer tried to jump on his back and kind of growled. It was his play growl, not his mean growl and he didn't bite or do anything else but I'm concerned. It only last 2-3 seconds and all the other dog did was back away from him. Archers my first dog, and the first intact male I've ever known so I'm not sure how to handle it. Not to mention that I'm not 100% sure he was playing or trying to dominate him? He's not aggressive at all, we had a few minor problems when we visited a dog park but he never instigated anything and there was never any blood drawn. We quit going there months ago and now they don't really see other dogs except on walks. I might be overthinking this a bit. I'd see a behaviorist if I thought I could make him repeat the behavior but he's never done it before. He should be neutered sometime after he turns two but will this help at all if it is a dominance thing? If he is just playing roughly, how do I teach him not to do so on leash?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

He's a teen-ager. Of course he's a jerk! 

Are you able to take training classes with him where you live? I have driven my dogs two hours one way to the closest class just so that they can have interactions with other dogs in a safe environment and get used to the idea. It's a giant pain but it makes such a difference.

Maybe double-down on his training in the meantime and avoid him interacting with other dogs except at a distance? I would work on his giving you his attention in the presence of other dogs so that he understands that you control these situations instead of him.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We haven't done any training classes but I might have to. He's a great dog for everything else though. Knows all the commands I could think of. I've thought about maybe doing agility for Lottie to burn some energy. Do they get to socialize there ever? I think we need to go on a few walks and work on his focusing when we see other dogs. We normally go so early we don't see any.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Classes are great for a smart dog who needs to be able to accept other dogs without necessarily interacting with them. My goal with my dogs, except for puppy class, was to have them relax in a room full of other dogs and be able to walk by them nearby while still paying attention to whatever I was asking. Depending on the situation, I would occasionally allow my dog to greet another face to face or even play a bit after class, but that was the exception. They have each other to play with, after all.

With Boomer, the instructor actually used him with helping other dogs who were afraid of strange dogs. We'd just put him in a down stay and he'd just lie there and smile while the other dog checked him out and relaxed. He was such a good doggie ambassador!

As for agility, it will depend on who's running the class as to how much interaction is allowed. Usually it's not much except when you're waiting your turn. But just being in the same room with others while having something else to focus on can be really helpful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He needs to learn polite greetings with other dogs (meeting, not playing). 

Generally with a young dog, I would not go up to meet other people's dogs or people without a hand on the collar and keeping my dog restrained and calm during the visit. Over time I do not have to have as much of a hands on approach as the dogs learn. 

Play sessions are and should be absolutely limited to only dogs you know and trust with your dog.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Take obedience classes with the dog, you both will learn. I am not a big fan of socializing my dogs to other dogs. I am a fan of socializing my dogs to other people. Some training classes get all crazy into this socializing to other dogs. But it is not for me. If you dog was with his litter for 8 weeks he already understand that pack rules. and for a dog to dog relationship that is enough. 

As noted he is at the age of being a bit off....mounting or humping is not sexual unless a dog in heat was around. It is almost always about dominance, and the normal response from a dog that does not want to be dominated is a low growl, followed by a not so friendly snap, followed thereafter by a bite...normal dog behavior. Usually the growl is all it takes!

Work with an obedience trainer and they will help you sort this out....

Good luck


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It's a 2 foot leash so he didn't make it very far. He technically didn't even get to be on top of the other dog, just his feet. I'll see if we can find something but money's pretty tight and I'd probably have to drive at least an hour one way for a class. He doesn't have this problem off leash at least.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Did you ever meet a teenage boy that was not a Jerk?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds to me like Archer was being a bit 'rude', and most likely he wanted to play, but that does not make him a 'jerk'. Allowing your dog to meet/greet other dogs on leash is not a bad thing, socialization should be ongoing throughout a dog's life, an isolated dog can lose it's social skills (ability to communicate well with other dogs) if not allowed to use them, at least on occasion. However, if/when you allow your dog to greet other dogs on leash, he should be calm and not allowed to rush into the other dog's space, and you should ensure that he has a loose leash. A tight leash restricts and inhibits a dog's ability to communicate freely, often causing them to appear more 'upright' and threatening to the other dog, even if they are 'dog friendly', that is why interactions tend to go better off leash. A loose leash gives your dog the opportunity communicate effectively with the other dog, telling it, he is not a threat, and to meet the other dog 'politely' (in a dog's world), if it is okay with the owner.
They don't 'have' to meet every dog or every person on a walk, the 'Leave it' cue can be used to let your dog know that he is not meeting that dog or person, this time, but there is no harm in allowing your dog to meet friendly dogs, and people, appropriately, when on leash.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Is it possible the leash has something to do with it?
Some dogs get snarly with other dogs in their space on leash or when they're in vehicles, I think they feel vulnerable and may act like jerks to try to take control of the situation. I generally don't like to let mine play with or jump on or be jumped on by others on leash.


----------

